# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Khoan pin, súng mở vít pin 100k

## Tuancoi

Có vài cái như hình, bị hỏng pin nhưng chất lượng máy còn tốt, đã text kỹ với điện 12 VDC, hư hỏng trả tiền lui, 100 k/em mua 3 cái trở 80k/em. liên hệ 0915.611.729

một số em tiêu biểu

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ tuancoi ở đâu nhỉ? ở HN là e cũng quan tâm đấy.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

ở Đà Nẵng , mấy em nó đi xe Phương Trang ra HN mất 2 ngày bác phí 50k thui

----------


## CKD

> 


Mình khoái em như này. Bác có bao nhiêu em y vầy? Nếu được cho mình cái ảnh cả bộ nhé  :Smile:

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác huyquynh có lấy ko, e lấy 1 con góp vs bác đỡ phí ship lại còn đc sell off

----------


## biết tuốt

máy con này tèo pin thì lấy nguồn 12v gắn vào đít chạy cũng đuoc

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## linhdt1121

Dây nguồn thì nói chi nữa, cụ gắn mấy cell pin laptop vào sài ngon.
Ngại chế mạch sạc vs bảo vệ pin thì cứ làm cái acquy nhỏ vào là ngon

----------


## fanguangxing

> Mình khoái em như này. Bác có bao nhiêu em y vầy? Nếu được cho mình cái ảnh cả bộ nhé


Bạn bán cho mình 4 cái khoan, màu xanh hết cho đồng bộ nhé. test kỹ hàng cho mình . Nhắn số tài khoản ngân hàng, tên chủ tài khoản, địa chỉ chi nhánh ngân hàng cho mình vào số 0919916196, số mình nhắn cho bạn
Địa chỉ nhận hàng: số 13 tổ 48A khu 3 phường Cao Xanh thành phố Hạ Long - Quảng Ninh. Có gì liên lạc lại cho mình vào sđt nhé. mình tên Phạm QUang Hưng

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình khoái em như này. Bác có bao nhiêu em y vầy? Nếu được cho mình cái ảnh cả bộ nhé


Loại đó chỉ có 1 em duy nhất thui bác. Máy cái này không có nhiều, do container phải nhường chổ cho sừng tê và ngà voi bác nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bạn bán cho mình 4 cái khoan, màu xanh hết cho đồng bộ nhé. test kỹ hàng cho mình . Nhắn số tài khoản ngân hàng, tên chủ tài khoản, địa chỉ chi nhánh ngân hàng cho mình vào số 0919916196, số mình nhắn cho bạn
> Địa chỉ nhận hàng: số 13 tổ 48A khu 3 phường Cao Xanh thành phố Hạ Long - Quảng Ninh. Có gì liên lạc lại cho mình vào sđt nhé. mình tên Phạm QUang Hưng


Bác lấy 4 em màu nâu của dãy bên trên của cái hình mấy em nó chụp tập thể nhé. Mấy em đó rất khỏe

----------


## thanhvp

Mình lấy 3 con hàng đầu bên trái và 1 khoan nhé ,cho số tài khoản nhé

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## katerman

Chủ thớt cho e xin sđt nào?

----------


## vndic

@Tuancoi: Bạn có cái nào hiệu BOSCH không

----------


## Tuancoi

> Chủ thớt cho e xin sđt nào?


có phía trên nhe bạn. 0915.611.729

----------


## CKD

> 


Mình bồ kết 2 con này, kiếm thêm 1 con giống giống vậy nữa cho mình để đủ số 03 con nhé. Có inbox mà chưa nhận được hồi âm  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

mới đọc thư của bác xong, em sẽ để lại 2 cây trên hình cho bác, còn cây thứ 3 thì sẽ cố tìm cho bác 1 em tương đương nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

*Cáo lỗi với các bác đã chuyển tiền, em hứa chiều nay chuyển hàng nhưng có chút trục trặc nhỏ(việc thay đổi từ súng mở vít và khoan pin làm bố già gói lộn hàng nên em phải gọi lại cho từng bác để xác nhận và gói lại cho chính xác... mất khá nhiều thời gian)  nên việc chuyển hàng sẽ được chuyển vào chiều mai. mong các bác thông cảm!*
_Hiện tại đã hết khoan pin chỉ còn súng mở vít (do chiều nay vừa bới thêm đuợc chục em giống mấy em màu nâu sức trâu hàng trên cùng), hiện chưa chùi rửa nên chưa up hình máy em nó, liên hệ 0915.611.729_

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình bồ kết 2 con này, kiếm thêm 1 con giống giống vậy nữa cho mình để đủ số 03 con nhé. Có inbox mà chưa nhận được hồi âm


Đã gói hàng cho bác đúng theo yêu cầu.

----------


## Tuancoi

> @Tuancoi: Bạn có cái nào hiệu BOSCH không


chỉ có hàng Nhật bãi thui bác .

----------


## van my

con cai khoan nao khong bac?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác huyquynh có lấy ko, e lấy 1 con góp vs bác đỡ phí ship lại còn đc sell off


Có ,e định lấy 2 con máy khoan. Cụ Tuancoi còn cái máy khoan nào nữa k? cái nào lưc khỏe khỏe ý cụ, để e 2 con nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

> con cai khoan nao khong bac?


hết khoan rùi , chỉ còn vài em súng mở vít thui, thích thì bác chạy qua nhà em chứ hỏi như vạy em cũng khó trả lời bác, vì lúc bác qua nhà hết hàng cũng có, em ko húa trước bác nhé, rảnh rổi qua nhà em chởi!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có ,e định lấy 2 con máy khoan. Cụ Tuancoi còn cái máy khoan nào nữa k? cái nào lưc khỏe khỏe ý cụ, để e 2 con nhé!


bác chờ cho em 2 ngày nữa nhé để em bới cái đống ráC công nghiệp của em lên rùi alo lai cho bác! em cũng chóng mặt vì cái đống rác của em lắm rùi, hic hic!

----------


## Tuancoi

chiều nay em đã gửi hết hàng cho các bác, nếu hàng hoá có gì sai sót mong các bác thông cảm,em sẽ đổi lại hàng cho các bác nếu ko vừa lòng, có 2 bác ở tỉnh vùng đặc biệt -không có xe phương tranh em sẽ gửi lại tiền ship PT em đã nhận, 2 bác nhận đc hàng gưi giúp en cái tiền ship cho tín thành giúp em nhé . Thank!

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác chờ cho em 2 ngày nữa nhé để em bới cái đống ráC công nghiệp của em lên rùi alo lai cho bác! em cũng chóng mặt vì cái đống rác của em lắm rùi, hic hic!


e lấy thêm 1 con khoan nữa nhé, khi nào có bác inbox cho em nhé. vừa đủ 1 set với bác Huyquynh

----------


## Tuancoi

> e lấy thêm 1 con khoan nữa nhé, khi nào có bác inbox cho em nhé. vừa đủ 1 set với bác Huyquynh


Ok. Tổng cộng là 3 khoan. Hen bác vài ngày nữa nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Ok. Tổng cộng là 3 khoan. Hen bác vài ngày nữa nhé


ok cụ Tuancoi. cụ cho e hỏi máy bắt vít lực có mạnh hơn máy khoan k? tốc độ khoảng bao nhiêu? mấy e này có con nào chỉnh đc tốc độ quay k cụ?

----------


## Tuancoi

Súng bắn vít lưc mạnh hơn vì nó chủ yếu là 12V còn khoan pin thường thì chỉ 7V đến 9.6V. Nếu cùng số vôn thì mở vít vẫn mạnh hơn khi mở vít, ốc vì cấu tạo hộp giảm tốc của nó có cơ cấu đóng như búa rất đăc biệt. Tốc độ khoảng 2000-3000v/ph. Cái cò là chổ chỉnh tốc độ. Khoan pin hộp số có 2 cấp tốc độ nhanh và chậm, sài đa năng hơn, khoan, mở vít, mài, doa... nhưng mở vít gặp em nào cứng đầu thì dễ vặn toe đầu em nó luôn. Còn súng mở vít cảm giác vít càng nặng bắn càng sướng cứ như súng đại liên.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Thanks bác Tuancoi!
Chuyển hàng nhanh, hàng hóa vừa ý, cò bọng bấm êm.

Để tìm cách mod chạy điện trực tiếp rồi chiến thôi.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## katerman

Sáng nay em đã nhận được hàng, súng bắn vit ok, còn cái khoan sao nó chạy chậm  và yếu qúa, giữ nhẹ tay đứng luôn,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sáng nay em đã nhận được hàng, súng bắn vit ok, còn cái khoan sao nó chạy chậm  và yếu qúa, giữ nhẹ tay đứng luôn,


vì ko xem đc cái video,bác xem giúp là cái khoan có đầu chỉnh lực không nhé. cái có vạch số từ 1-11, 12 gì đó sát cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan, nếu không có phiền bác mở cái động cơ ra kiểm tra giúp e một tí xem nó quay có mạnh ko? nếu ko xử lý đc em sẽ tìm cho bác một em khác. nhưng hiện tại e đã het khoan, chác phải đầu tuần sau mới moi may em nó lên đc.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thanks bác Tuancoi!
> Chuyển hàng nhanh, hàng hóa vừa ý, cò bọng bấm êm.
> 
> Để tìm cách mod chạy điện trực tiếp rồi chiến thôi.


thank bac!

----------


## thang1402

súng mở vít có mở được vít pake 4 cạnh không bác hay là chỉ mở được được bulong thôi hả bác, nếu có em lấy 1 cái nhé bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> súng mở vít có mở được vít pake 4 cạnh không bác hay là chỉ mở được được bulong thôi hả bác, nếu có em lấy 1 cái nhé bác


súng mở vít cắm cái đầu pake hoạc đầu mở ốc và là bắn thui, cứ cắm vào được vừa cái lỗ là chơi thui bác nhé, nếu ốc to quá bắn mõi tay mà ko ra thì mình ra thôi, he he

----------


## katerman

> súng mở vít có mở được vít pake 4 cạnh không bác hay là chỉ mở được được bulong thôi hả bác, nếu có em lấy 1 cái nhé bác


Súng này có đầu kết nối lục giác 6, bác mua thêm đầu bằng hay bake gắn vào.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sáng nay em đã nhận được hàng, súng bắn vit ok, còn cái khoan sao nó chạy chậm  và yếu qúa, giữ nhẹ tay đứng luôn,


Bác thay cái máy biến áp của bác bằng cái bình ắc quy xem nhé, hiện tượng quay lờ đờ như video có khả năng thiếu dòng đó.

----------


## fanguangxing

> súng mở vít cắm cái đầu pake hoạc đầu mở ốc và là bắn thui, cứ cắm vào được vừa cái lỗ là chơi thui bác nhé, nếu ốc to quá bắn mõi tay mà ko ra thì mình ra thôi, he he


Nếu ốc quá khỏe, nếu bạn quá yếu. Đã có Rocket Horse của công ty cổ phần dược Thái Dương. Rocket Horse 1h. Bản lĩnh người mở vit. Thuốc có bán tại hiệu thuốc trên toàn quốc. Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nếu ốc quá khỏe, nếu bạn quá yếu. Đã có Rocket Horse của công ty cổ phần dược Thái Dương. Rocket Horse 1h. Bản lĩnh người mở vit. Thuốc có bán tại hiệu thuốc trên toàn quốc. Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng


Ha ha! Quá hay, gặp đồng môn rồi, nhưng bắn một giờ còn gì là súng nữa, lỗ ốc chắc cũng tòe loe luôn. mình chỉ thích mở ốc mà ốc nhìn cứ như còn zin cơ 10-15 phút em nó ra là được zồi. hi hi!!!!!

----------


## mr.hung.corp

> Thanks bác Tuancoi!
> Chuyển hàng nhanh, hàng hóa vừa ý, cò bọng bấm êm.
> 
> Để tìm cách mod chạy điện trực tiếp rồi chiến thôi.


con 12vol mod cell pin như nào là chuẩn nhất hả bác. V A thông số thế nào?

----------


## Tuancoi

> súng mở vít có mở được vít pake 4 cạnh không bác hay là chỉ mở được được bulong thôi hả bác, nếu có em lấy 1 cái nhé bác


Bác cứ nhắn tin đặt hàng nhé, ghi đầy đủ thông tin gửi cho em, vài hôm nữa có hàng em alo cho bác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Súng bắn vít lưc mạnh hơn vì nó chủ yếu là 12V còn khoan pin thường thì chỉ 7V đến 9.6V. Nếu cùng số vôn thì mở vít vẫn mạnh hơn khi mở vít, ốc vì cấu tạo hộp giảm tốc của nó có cơ cấu đóng như búa rất đăc biệt. Tốc độ khoảng 2000-3000v/ph. Cái cò là chổ chỉnh tốc độ. Khoan pin hộp số có 2 cấp tốc độ nhanh và chậm, sài đa năng hơn, khoan, mở vít, mài, doa... nhưng mở vít gặp em nào cứng đầu thì dễ vặn toe đầu em nó luôn. Còn súng mở vít cảm giác vít càng nặng bắn càng sướng cứ như súng đại liên.


ok! vậy e lây 1 e súng bắn vít + 1 e khoan nhé!
ah, cụ Tuancoi có máy mài khuôn k nhỉ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Hiện tại đã hết hàng cả khoan pin lẫn súng mở vít. Máy mài khuôn thì chưa thấy tái xuất giang hồ nhưng mấy cái máy linh tinh như máy mài cầm tay, khoan điện... điện 110V thì đợt hàng sắp tới cũng có vài em. Bác nào cần cái gì thì cứ nhắn tin yêu cầu nhé.

----------

fanguangxing

----------


## fanguangxing

> Hiện tại đã hết hàng cả khoan pin lẫn súng mở vít. Máy mài khuôn thì chưa thấy tái xuất giang hồ nhưng mấy cái máy linh tinh như máy mài cầm tay, khoan điện... điện 110V thì đợt hàng sắp tới cũng có vài em. Bác nào cần cái gì thì cứ nhắn tin yêu cầu nhé.


em đặt gạch máy mài cầm tay nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> em đặt gạch máy mài cầm tay nhé.


Vì hàng 110V giá quá cao nên ko thể hốt hết lô máy, chỉ lấy lô khoan pin, Vì bạn đặt trước nên cũng cố kiếm cho bạn 1 con như hình:


con này để vốn cho bạn là 250k, ship ban lo, lấy được thì nhắn tin cho mình.

----------


## Tuancoi

*Thông báo* 
_Đợt trước em mua hàng nhôm nhựa lẩn lộn giá khá rẽ. Nhưng đợt này em mua theo lô máy và số lượng khoan pin tương đối ít so với tổng lô hàng(tổng lô hàng số lượng máy 110V quá lớn và giá quá cao không đấu nổi) nên giá khá cao- em không thể hổ trợ các bác 80K/em (mua 3 em trở lên) để hổ trợ các bác tiền ship được nữa. nhưng sẽ vẫn giữ cái giá 100K/em, để hỗ trợ ae diễn đàn giảm sức lao động tăng hiệu suất lắp máy. Rất mong ae thông cảm và ủng hộ cho tìm sự nghiệp  tìm hàng bãi giá rẻ của em. Cho em nợ mấy cái hình khoan pin, còn hình mấy em súng mở vít vẫn giống mấy cái ở đầu bài._

----------

minhtriet

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ cho em đặt 1 em khoan pin 12V lực mạnh, có thể taro được nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác chủ cho em đặt 1 em khoan pin 12V lực mạnh, có thể taro được nhé.


ok, taro thì chỉ cần cơ cấu chỉnh lực khoan và hộp số 2 cấp tốc độ, bạn nhắn tin cho mình thông tin đầy đủ, lúc chuyển tiền cũng nhớ ghi tên, số tiền cho trùng với tin nhắn nhé. Bạn lấy thêm gì không?

----------


## emptyhb

> ok, taro thì chỉ cần cơ cấu chỉnh lực khoan và hộp số 2 cấp tốc độ, bạn nhắn tin cho mình thông tin đầy đủ, lúc chuyển tiền cũng nhớ ghi tên, số tiền cho trùng với tin nhắn nhé. Bạn lấy thêm gì không?


Vậy là bác đang sẵn hàng à? Nếu vậy bác cho luôn 2 con nhé. 200K đúng không bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

Mới lấy về chiều hôm qua bạn nhé. Hàng con trong thùng chưa có time để đập nó ra luôn. Bác nào đặt hàng cứ sms cho em nhé.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác huyquynh có lấy ko, e lấy 1 con góp vs bác đỡ phí ship lại còn đc sell off


Cụ linhdt1121 đâu rùi? có lấy nữa k?

----------


## linhdt1121

có bác ah,e đã inbox cho bác chủ.
Chờ bác chủ trả lời rồi em ll vs bác nhé.

----------


## thang1402

> Bác cứ nhắn tin đặt hàng nhé, ghi đầy đủ thông tin gửi cho em, vài hôm nữa có hàng em alo cho bác.


ok em lấy 1con khoan pin và 1cpn súng mở vit nhe. bac test kỹ dùm e với. bây giờ em đang về quê mấy ngày nữa mới lên, có gì em se gọi cho bác sau. 0989259939

----------


## ít nói

> Bác chủ cho em đặt 1 em khoan pin 12V lực mạnh, có thể taro được nhé.


12v thì ta rô vào đâu phải  18 mới đủ taro nhé

----------


## mr.hung.corp

> Cụ linhdt1121 đâu rùi? có lấy nữa k?


hai cụ ở đâu nhi? nếu ở HN cho ké với.

----------


## Tuancoi

> 12v thì ta rô vào đâu phải  18 mới đủ taro nhé


Mình tuỳ cơm gắp mắm thui bạn ơi! tuỳ vào công xuất máy móc, vật liệu minh cần taro là cứng hay mền, dày hay mỏng, mũi taro ngon hay dỡ, bôi trơn hay ko bôi trơn.lượng dư gia công sau khi khoan lỗ .... mà chơi,. cai khoan ở nhà mình vẫn taro sắt tấm day 10ly đến phi 4-5, còn phi 6 trở lên thì phải kết hợp giữa tay và máy, mà các bạn cũng nên kết hợp nhịp nhàng giữa tay và máy sẽ có hiệu quả rất cao và rất an toàn. Cái này tuỳ tay nghề, làm nhiều, phá nhiều khắc biết. Có bác nào có nhiều kinh về Taro thì chia sẽ cho ae với nhé.

----------


## conga

Cho e đặt hàng 1 em giống bác emplyty, lực khỏe, không rơ rão. Bác tuấn còi có dùng zalo không nhẩy?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cho e đặt hàng 1 em giống bác emplyty, lực khỏe, không rơ rão. Bác tuấn còi có dùng zalo không nhẩy?


có bác vò sốdt.0935.210.022.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> hai cụ ở đâu nhi? nếu ở HN cho ké với.


ok cụ.e với cụ Linhdt1121 đều ở HN mà cụ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Cụ Tuancoi chọn cho e  con nào khỏe khỏe nhé! máy mài bác chọn cho e con nào cổ góp bị mòn ít nhé!nhớ test kỹ cho e trước nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

> ok cụ.e với cụ Linhdt1121 đều ở HN mà cụ.  
> Cụ Tuancoi chọn cho e  con nào khỏe khỏe nhé! máy mài bác chọn cho e con nào cổ góp bị mòn ít nhé!nhớ test kỹ cho e trước nhé!


cụ xem lại hộp thư đi,em inbox mà nó báo của cụ nó full rồi ko gửi đc

----------


## conga

Ok bácl, đêm khuya e sẽ củ hành bác. Thông tin CK sẽ zalo cho bác sau! Thạnks

----------


## zentic

các bác cứ nghiên cứu pin cell laptop, chơi thành 3 cặp mắc nối tiếp. Là các bác có cây khoan pin lion chính hiệu nhé. lực mạnh và pin lâu hết hơn pin cd -mh.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> cụ xem lại hộp thư đi,em inbox mà nó báo của cụ nó full rồi ko gửi đc


xoá bớt thư rùi, và trả lời bác luôn rùi. có j thăc mắc cư alo nhé,

----------


## Tuancoi

> các bác cứ nghiên cứu pin cell laptop, chơi thành 3 cặp mắc nối tiếp. Là các bác có cây khoan pin lion chính hiệu nhé. lực mạnh và pin lâu hết hơn pin cd -mh.


Ở nhà mình cũng chế lấy pin laptop , nhưng ko có tiền mua cell pin mới, cũ thôi cũng ngon vãi.

----------


## kieuduong

> Bác chủ cho em đặt 1 em khoan pin 12V lực mạnh, có thể taro được nhé.


bác cũng cho em 1 con như thế. em chỉ biết dùng ko biết chế cháo ji nên bác kiểm tra kỹ và có linh kiện gì kèm theo bác gửi cho em nhé. bác nhắn số tài khoản vào đt cho em 0983060622

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ở nhà mình cũng chế lấy pin laptop , nhưng ko có tiền mua cell pin mới, cũ thôi cũng ngon vãi.


em chỉ boăn khoăn là cell laptop thì cái mạch sạc pin bác lấy gì sạc,với lại lắp vào khoan thì cái mạch bảo vệ pin bác dùng cái gì.
chứ cell pin mà cứ sạc qua biến áp thường xong nắn qua diode, khi dùng lại cứ xả hết pin thì thôi thì quả pin chắc đi trong vòng 3 nốt nhạc
@: đã inbox sdt cho bác,mai e alo h muộn rồi sợ làm phiền bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác cũng cho em 1 con như thế. em chỉ biết dùng ko biết chế cháo ji nên bác kiểm tra kỹ và có linh kiện gì kèm theo bác gửi cho em nhé. bác nhắn số tài khoản vào đt cho em 0983060622


Mấy bác mua 1-2 em mà ở cùng một địa bàn thì cố gắng liên minh lại giúp em với, đồng thời cũng giảm đi tiền ship cho các bác. ko thì chờ vài ba hôm em dồn lại 1 chuyến rùi đi luôn nhé, bác nhắn tin sms qua cho em ghi rỏ họ tên ,nich dien đàn, đơn hàng mua cái gì nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> em chỉ boăn khoăn là cell laptop thì cái mạch sạc pin bác lấy gì sạc,với lại lắp vào khoan thì cái mạch bảo vệ pin bác dùng cái gì.
> chứ cell pin mà cứ sạc qua biến áp thường xong nắn qua diode, khi dùng lại cứ xả hết pin thì thôi thì quả pin chắc đi trong vòng 3 nốt nhạc
> @: đã inbox sdt cho bác,mai e alo h muộn rồi sợ làm phiền bác


phải chế mạch sạc. ko sạc như vậy được, sạc no pin phải ngắt ko là mấy em nó mang bầu ngay.( bác cho cai sdt nhe)

----------


## linhdt1121

> phải chế mạch sạc. ko sạc như vậy được, sạc no pin phải ngắt ko là mấy em nó mang bầu ngay.( bác cho cai sdt nhe)


vậy bác hướng dẫn ae luôn cái mạch sạc đi. chứ ko e chắc sẽ có cell ra đi ngay lần sạc đầu tiên

----------


## Tuancoi

> vậy bác hướng dẫn ae luôn cái mạch sạc đi. chứ ko e chắc sẽ có cell ra đi ngay lần sạc đầu tiên


mình học hành ra thì hiểu vậy thôi chứ chế thì chịu thua, ko có thời gian luôn, bố già làm nghề sửa đồ điện tử chuyên mua mấy cái đồ cũ về sửa lại chơi chứ ko độ chế, chắc trên diễn Đàn sẽ cố người biết chế cái mạch này,mình Hỏi admin thử

----------


## Tuancoi

vừa đập cái thùng ra, và lôi cổ vài đc vài em nhớp nhớp, bẩn bẩn nhưng thấy có vẻ khỏe mạnh. ngày mai sẽ lôi cổ mấy em nó ra tắm rửa.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ tìm được 2 em khoan 12v khỏe mà taro được cho em chưa?

----------


## Tuancoi

Đang lôi hàng ra kiểm tra đây bạn ơi! Hom nay sẽ có kết quả đươc một số em. Mình sẽ ưu tiên cho những bạn nhiệt tình vào topic của mình chém gió. Bạn cứ yên tâm nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

> cụ xem lại hộp thư đi,em inbox mà nó báo của cụ nó full rồi ko gửi đc


đã xóa bớt hộp thư , cụ inbox lại cho e nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## van my

> vừa đập cái thùng ra, và lôi cổ vài đc vài em nhớp nhớp, bẩn bẩn nhưng thấy có vẻ khỏe mạnh. ngày mai sẽ lôi cổ mấy em nó ra tắm rửa.


em đặt hàng 2 cai khoan đít bự màu xanh nhé, neu bác co 2 cái xác của pin 2 em nó thi em lấy luôn.
con máy mài  350k thì em lấy 1 em.
chiều thứ 2 em ra lấy hàng, gửi tiền luôn, nhậu nhẹt tính sau.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> em đặt hàng 2 cai khoan đít bự màu xanh nhé, neu bác co 2 cái xác của pin 2 em nó thi em lấy luôn.
> con máy mài  350k thì em lấy 1 em.
> chiều thứ 2 em ra lấy hàng, gửi tiền luôn, nhậu nhẹt tính sau.


Ok. Khoan pin còn nhiều loại khác nhau. Thứ 2 bác qua nhà tha hồ lựa chọn.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ Tuancoi để ý xem có máy mài khuôn k giúp e nhé! để e mua 1 lần luôn. hehe

----------


## Tuancoi

> em đặt hàng 2 cai khoan đít bự màu xanh nhé, neu bác co 2 cái xác của pin 2 em nó thi em lấy luôn.
> con máy mài  350k thì em lấy 1 em.
> chiều thứ 2 em ra lấy hàng, gửi tiền luôn, nhậu nhẹt tính sau.


Ok. Khoan pin còn nhiều loại khác nhau. Thứ 2 bác qua nhà tha hồ lựa chọn. Máy mài vừa về thêm vài tạ lấy 300k thui, hỗ trợ bác mua cái biến thế . máy hitachi, makita và toshiba

----------


## Tuancoi

Hôm nay Đà Nẵng mưa, to gió lớn ko thể gửi hàng đúng hẹn cho các bác đã chuyển tiền, mong các bác thông cảm

----------


## van my

nghe nói có hàng mới về sao không thấy chụp hình đưa lên cho anh em xem tí bác.
không biết mấy món em nói bác có còn không, tối em qua xem hàng nhé.
Nhưng hôm nay em chọn mấy em đít lép thôi, mấy em đít bự về đẻ ghê quá.

----------


## Tuancoi

> nghe nói có hàng mới về sao không thấy chụp hình đưa lên cho anh em xem tí bác.
> không biết mấy món em nói bác có còn không, tối em qua xem hàng nhé.
> Nhưng hôm nay em chọn mấy em đít lép thôi, mấy em đít bự về đẻ ghê quá.


Thank bác đã quan tâm cho mấy em đít lép nhà em, nhưng mấy em nó em và bố già vẫn sài đây, đẻ cũng khá lắm không thua gì mấy em đít bự đâu. Mấy hôm nay hàng về rùi, nhiều loại nên cũng đau đầu, đang tẩu hỏa nhập ma vì đợt hàng trước nên cũng để bán tại nhà thui. thư thả sẽ up lên cho bác và ae

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Hôm nay Đà Nẵng mưa, to gió lớn ko thể gửi hàng đúng hẹn cho các bác đã chuyển tiền, mong các bác thông cảm


còn hàng không bác còn thì nhắn tin số tài khoản chuyển cho e 1 khoan 1 mở vít với bác e ở hà nội

----------


## Tuancoi

> còn hàng không bác còn thì nhắn tin số tài khoản chuyển cho e 1 khoan 1 mở vít với bác e ở hà nội


bạn cho mình cái số, ko thì bạn gọi và số 0915.611729 nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cụ Tuancoi để ý xem có máy mài khuôn k giúp e nhé! để e mua 1 lần luôn. hehe


có vài em mài khuôn, bác có zalo em gửi cho cái hình luôn

----------


## phuongpham1190

> bạn cho mình cái số, ko thì bạn gọi và số 0915.611729 nhé


bạn tuấn còi bảo chụp hình cho mình ma chưa thấy nhờ mail :  phuongpham1190@gmail.com

----------


## Tuancoi

đi làm về hơi trễ bạn thông cảm nhe, hình đã gửi qua gmail của ban rui đấy..

----------


## Tuancoi

1/Máy đục gổ 110v, giá 1.5tr



2/ router cở lớn 220v ,1400w, giá 900k




3/máy mài và khoan điện 110V giá 300k và 350k ( khoan điên năng kg hơn)








4/ Máy mài khuôn (hình chua up đc)
5/ máy cắt cầm tay (hình chua up đc)
6/Máy biến thế 220V ra 110V ,,,15A (hình chua up đc)
7/ khoan pin và súng mở vít còn một it.s

----------


## Tuancoi

mạng yếu quá ko up mấy thứ này lên đc, bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em sdt 0915.611729
4/ Máy mài khuôn (hình chua up đc)
5/ máy cắt cầm tay (hình chua up đc)
6/Máy biến thế 220V ra 110V ,,,15A (hình chua up đc)
7/ khoan pin và súng mở vít còn một it.s

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...#ixzz3m6cH3KSl

----------


## Tuancoi

4/ Máy mài khuôn khá to 600-700w giá 400k

5/ máy cắt cầm tay (hình chua up đc) công xuất 1050w giá 700k


6/Máy biến thế 220V ra 110V ,,,15A, giá 500k
 

7/ khoan pin và súng mở vít còn một ít, giá 100k
Còn nhiều đồ linh tinh chưa có thời gian xử lý mấy em nó,,

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...#ixzz3m8Y4CazY

----------


## linhdt1121

Hic,máy mài nhìn thấy ớn quá bác ah.
Máy chuyển cho e có đủ sơmi bắt đá ko bác,ko có cái này phiền lắm

----------


## Tuancoi

> Hic,máy mài nhìn thấy ớn quá bác ah.
> Máy chuyển cho e có đủ sơmi bắt đá ko bác,ko có cái này phiền lắm


có chứ bạn, mấy cái hình trên do vội vàng đưa em nó lên sàn nên quên ko lắp thui.

----------


## van my

> Hic,máy mài nhìn thấy ớn quá bác ah.
> Máy chuyển cho e có đủ sơmi bắt đá ko bác,ko có cái này phiền lắm


mấy cái đó ra chợ trời (5k /cái), hay mấy cửa hàng bán dụng cụ cầm tay có bán đầy.

----------


## huyquynhbk

hnao nhận đc hàng e gọi bác nhé Linhdt1121!

----------


## Tuancoi

*khuyến mãi đê.*
_1/ cặp đôi hoàn hảo khoan điện và máy mài /súng mở vít cưc mạnh và máy mài 110V 550k/cặp_









_Súng bắn vít cực mạnh 110V 300/em, 550/2 em_




_Router 450w, 30.000v/phút giá 500/ em. 2tr/ 5 em_



_Cặp song sinh khoan pin cưc mạnh 83,4N/m- 200k/2em_


_Máy khoan cây giá 1.5 tr_

----------


## Tuancoi

_Thêm vài em cặp đôi hoàn hảo khoan điện và máy mài /súng mở vít cưc mạnh và máy mài 110V 550k/cặp_

----------


## Tuancoi

Xã stress


Y
Buổi sáng chủ nhật của Đà Thành thật đẹp!

----------


## Gamo

Chỗ mô rứa bác?

----------


## motu

cầu Thuận Phước

----------


## Tuancoi

> cầu Thuận Phước


Sai rùi bạn ơi

----------


## phuongpham1190

đang chờ hàng của tuấn còi gủi ra xem ngon lành cành đào không để mấy a em nữa mua mà bọn chuyển phát nhất tín làm chán quá đề nghị b tuấn chọn bọn khác

----------


## Tuancoi

> đang chờ hàng của tuấn còi gủi ra xem ngon lành cành đào không để mấy a em nữa mua mà bọn chuyển phát nhất tín làm chán quá đề nghị b tuấn chọn bọn khác


Bác Thông cảm cho Mấy em nó, chắc thứ 2 nhiều việc quá nên sót lại hàng của bác thui với lại em nó vừa thành lập, tách ra từ Tín Thành thì đúng hơn nên nhân lực còn thiếu. Mình thấy đội ngũ giao hàng ở Đà Nẵng cũng rất tốt, giá cả rỏ ràng ,mấy em nhận hàng rất nhiệt tình và niềm nở..... Chắc mai nó sẽ giao hàng đến tận nhà cho bác thôi.

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Bác Thông cảm cho Mấy em nó, chắc thứ 2 nhiều việc quá nên sót lại hàng của bác thui với lại em nó vừa thành lập, tách ra từ Tín Thành thì đúng hơn nên nhân lực còn thiếu. Mình thấy đội ngũ giao hàng ở Đà Nẵng cũng rất tốt, giá cả rỏ ràng ,mấy em nhận hàng rất nhiệt tình và niềm nở..... Chắc mai nó sẽ giao hàng đến tận nhà cho bác thôi.


hyhy không thông cảm thì e cũng có làm gì được nó đâu . chả qua cũng sốt ruột . có mỗi cái cửa nhà vệ sinh bung xừ nó cái bản lề đang đợi máy của bác về để lắp đây :v
thế mà các em nó cứ chàn chừ sốt cả ruột .

----------


## Tuancoi

> hyhy không thông cảm thì e cũng có làm gì được nó đâu . chả qua cũng sốt ruột . có mỗi cái cửa nhà vệ sinh bung xừ nó cái bản lề đang đợi máy của bác về để lắp đây :v
> thế mà các em nó cứ chàn chừ sốt cả ruột .


Ko ngờ sự việc lại diễn ra tệ như vậy. chiều nay gọi điện cho Công ty Nhất tín hỏi nhưng cũng chưa giải quyết đc gì. Hàng đã giao ngưòi ký tên là Dung mà bạn thì vẫn chưa nhận đc hàng. Sáng mai mình sẽ lên công ty Nhất tín làm việc lại cho rỏ ràng.Mình nghĩ chỉ có 2 khả năng 1 là bọn nó giao rùi cho ai đó trong công ty vì tui nó nói là địa chỉ là 1 tổ chức thì có thể giao cho nguời nhận hộ. 2 là tụi nó ko giao hàng rùi ký nhào cho có. Chứ giao nhầm công ty thì khó sảy ra. Có gì mai mình sẽ gọi lại. Giữ liên lạc nhé.

----------


## huyquynhbk

tối nay e nhận đc hàng rùi, chưa kịp test, nhưng hơi buồn vì cách đóng gói sơ sài của bác Tuancoi. 1 e khoan pin đã bị gãy tay cẩm!
Cụ Linhdt1121 rảnh hnao thì alo e nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

> tối nay e nhận đc hàng rùi, chưa kịp test, nhưng hơi buồn vì cách đóng gói sơ sài của bác Tuancoi. 1 e khoan pin đã bị gãy tay cẩm!
> Cụ Linhdt1121 rảnh hnao thì alo e nhé!


Ac.ac. cái này lúc gói Hàng thấy bố già nhét giấy carton giữa các máy khá kỹ. . Nhìn cái hộp nó nhăn nhó thế kia chắc em nó phải đi một chuyến xe kinh hoàng rùi. Nhận đc hàng mình cũng yên tâm rùi. Còn dụ cái khoan bị gãy mình đổi lại cho bạn cái khác. Mình sẽ rút kinh nghiệm gói hàng khi vận chuyển đường bộ .thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

> tối nay e nhận đc hàng rùi, chưa kịp test, nhưng hơi buồn vì cách đóng gói sơ sài của bác Tuancoi. 1 e khoan pin đã bị gãy tay cẩm!
> Cụ Linhdt1121 rảnh hnao thì alo e nhé!


Ac.ac. cái này lúc gói Hàng thấy bố già nhét giấy carton giữa các máy khá kỹ. . Nhìn cái hộp nó nhăn nhó thế kia chắc em nó phải đi một chuyến xe kinh hoàng rùi. Nhận đc hàng mình cũng yên tâm rùi. Còn dụ cái khoan bị gãy mình đổi lại cho bạn cái khác. Mình sẽ rút kinh nghiem .thanks

----------


## mrgieuqna

Anh tuancoi cho em xn cái địa chỉ được không, vài hôm nữa ghé kiếm vài món về phá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Anh tuancoi cho em xn cái địa chỉ được không, vài hôm nữa ghé kiếm vài món về phá


339 TRường Chinh Đà Nẵng. Bạn đến sớm sớm nhé, mình cũng sắp giải nghệ rùi,,, dính mấy dụ vận chuyển đau đầu quá chẳn muốn buôn bán gì nữa.

----------


## van my

> tối nay e nhận đc hàng rùi, chưa kịp test, nhưng hơi buồn vì cách đóng gói sơ sài của bác Tuancoi. 1 e khoan pin đã bị gãy tay cẩm!
> Cụ Linhdt1121 rảnh hnao thì alo e nhé!


đây là tai nạn thường thấy trong quá trình vận chuyển ấy mà, mình cũng bị 1 lần. " Nén Nỗi Đau " di ban oi.

----------


## van my

> 339 TRường Chinh Đà Nẵng. Bạn đến sớm sớm nhé, mình cũng sắp giải nghệ rùi,,, dính mấy dụ vận chuyển đau đầu quá chẳn muốn buôn bán gì nữa.


bác T mà giải nghệ thì ai kiếm đồ chơi cho anh em bây giờ. 
em đặt hàng khoan pin mà có cục pin nữa đó nhé ok ng gì cũng được, bán cho em đỡ tốn tiền xăng tiền shipp gì hết với lại tiền điện thoại nữa. kaka

----------


## van my

> 339 TRường Chinh Đà Nẵng. Bạn đến sớm sớm nhé, mình cũng sắp giải nghệ rùi,,, dính mấy dụ vận chuyển đau đầu quá chẳn muốn buôn bán gì nữa.


bác T mà giải nghệ thì ai kiếm đồ chơi cho anh em bây giờ. 
em đặt hàng khoan pin mà có cục pin nữa đó nhé ok ng gì cũng được, bán cho em đỡ tốn tiền xăng tiền shipp gì hết với lại tiền điện thoại nữa. kaka

----------


## Tuancoi

*sell hàng, giảm giá mạnh cho ra đi hết, để dọn kho đê các bác ơi,*



> *khuyến mãi đê.*
> _1/ cặp đôi hoàn hảo khoan điện và máy mài /súng mở vít cưc mạnh và máy mài 110V 450k/cặp_ đã fid
> Đính kèm 12012
> Đính kèm 12013
> Đính kèm 12014
> Đính kèm 12015
> Đính kèm 12016
> Đính kèm 12017
> Đính kèm 12018
> ...

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ko ngờ sự việc lại diễn ra tệ như vậy. chiều nay gọi điện cho Công ty Nhất tín hỏi nhưng cũng chưa giải quyết đc gì. Hàng đã giao ngưòi ký tên là Dung mà bạn thì vẫn chưa nhận đc hàng. Sáng mai mình sẽ lên công ty Nhất tín làm việc lại cho rỏ ràng.Mình nghĩ chỉ có 2 khả năng 1 là bọn nó giao rùi cho ai đó trong công ty vì tui nó nói là địa chỉ là 1 tổ chức thì có thể giao cho nguời nhận hộ. 2 là tụi nó ko giao hàng rùi ký nhào cho có. Chứ giao nhầm công ty thì khó sảy ra. Có gì mai mình sẽ gọi lại. Giữ liên lạc nhé.


KHA! KHA! Vậy mà bác bảo hỏi hết cả công ty rùi. Còn ông Giám Đốc nữa là bác chưa hỏi thôi đúng ko? như vậy là khả năng 1 đã sảy ra một cách ngoạn mục vào phút chót... thằng gửi hàng quá cao thủ, gửi thẳng lên giám đốc luôn. hi hi

----------


## Tuancoi

Điểm danh lại tí nào:



> 1/Máy đục gổ 110v, giá 1.5tr. *Đã ra đi*
> Đính kèm 11964
> Đính kèm 11965
> Đính kèm 11966
> 2/ router cở lớn 220v ,1400w, giá 900k,*Đã ra đi*
> Đính kèm 11967
> Đính kèm 11968
> Đính kèm 11969
> Đính kèm 11970
> ...

----------


## Tuancoi

> 4/ Máy mài khuôn khá to 600-700w giá 400k _vẫn còn_Đính kèm 11979
> 5/ máy cắt cầm tay (hình chua up đc) công xuất 1050w giá 700k.*Đã ra đi*
> Đính kèm 11980
> Đính kèm 11981
> 6/Máy biến thế 220V ra 110V ,,,15A, giá 500k. _vẫn còn_Đính kèm 11979
> Đính kèm 11982 
> Đính kèm 11983
> 7/ khoan pin và súng mở vít còn một ít, giá 100k
> Còn nhiều đồ linh tinh chưa có thời gian xử lý mấy em nó,,
> ...


giải quyết cho hết... rùi giải lao đê.

----------


## Ngô Cường

bác có cái khoan bàn nào không? để cho em 1 cái với. thêm 2 súng mở vít và 2 khoan nhé. Thank

----------


## Ngô Cường

> vậy bác hướng dẫn ae luôn cái mạch sạc đi. chứ ko e chắc sẽ có cell ra đi ngay lần sạc đầu tiên


chế cháo làm gì cho mất thời gian hả bạn. ra tiệm bán máy tính làm bộ nguồn máy bàn là có nguồn 12v roài. cũng rẻ ấy mà

----------


## Tuancoi

[QUOTE=Ngô Cường;51610]bác có cái khoan bàn nào không? để cho em 1 cái với. thêm 2 súng mở vít và 2 khoan nhé. Thank[/Q
Còn hàn bác. Bác có zalo.viber.gmail. nhắn tin qua số 0915 611729

----------


## Tuancoi

> chế cháo làm gì cho mất thời gian hả bạn. ra tiệm bán máy tính làm bộ nguồn máy bàn là có nguồn 12v roài. cũng rẻ ấy mà


Dùng nguồn máy vi tính cũng được nhưng bạn ko nên sạc lâu quá. Mình đang nghiên cứu cái sạc pin đơn giản và rẻ tiền nhất ko biết có ae nào quan tâm ko. Chỉ là cái mạch khi sạc đầy thì nó báo đầy và ko cho sạc thêm nữa.

----------


## Ngô Cường

[QUOTE=Tuancoi;51612]


> bác có cái khoan bàn nào không? để cho em 1 cái với. thêm 2 súng mở vít và 2 khoan nhé. Thank[/Q
> Còn hàn bác. Bác có zalo.viber.gmail. nhắn tin qua số 0915 611729


cuong8700v@gmail.com 0919454343 hoặc 0915507373
có gì bác cứ alo em, em sẽ gọi lại cho bác. Thank bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình nghĩ cái này sẽ có ích cho ae.Cảm ơn bác nguyenhuong đã chia sẽ cách chế pin hay

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình nghĩ cái này sẽ có ích cho ae.Cảm ơn bác nguyenhuong đã chia sẽ cách chế pin hay
Đính kèm 12361
Đính kèm 12362

----------


## Ngô Cường

> Mình nghĩ cái này sẽ có ích cho ae.Cảm ơn bác nguyenhuong đã chia sẽ cách chế pin hay
> Đính kèm 12361
> Đính kèm 12362


chế được như thế này thì quá tốt bác thớt nhỉ. nhưng mà có lẽ là tiền pin sẽ gấp 3-4 lần tiền máy mất thôi.

----------


## Tuancoi

1 cell pin 4,8 V và 3,6V khoang 50 k/1em. Tổng thiẹt hại khoảng 200k , gấp đôi giá máy nhưng đc 1 bộ ngon là pin lion. Kiếm thêm bộ sạc nữa thì giá cũng chỉ bằng 1/3 giá mua mới thui

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm ít em mới về đê

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm vài em cho máu.

----------


## Tuancoi

Hàng mới về đây ! Mại zô mại zô cho zui

----------


## Tuancoi

Em nâu nâu sức trâu 120w cũng đã về cùng một số anh em có màu áo đẹp hơn

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hàng mới về đây ! Mại zô mại zô cho zui


Cho e thông tin 2 con mở ốc mầu trắng,bên phải cùng hàng thứ 2 nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cho e thông tin 2 con mở ốc mầu trắng,bên phải cùng hàng thứ 2 nhé.


Nó là cái em trắng 14.4V  .CIDS 144W  ở phía trên đó

----------


## linhdt1121

giá vẫn thế chứ bác.

----------


## long76nd

bạn xem mấy cái này còn không, nếu chạy điện 12v cả thì mình lấy hết nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn bạn bên trên là mấy em tiêu biểu. Đại diện thui

----------


## Tuancoi

> giá vẫn thế chứ bác.


 giá vẫn vậy bạn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> bạn xem mấy cái này còn không, nếu chạy điện 12v cả thì mình lấy hết nhé


Đã gửi hình và thông số qua zalo rùi bạn nhé

----------


## long76nd

> Đã gửi hình và thông số qua zalo rùi bạn nhé


mình lấy 3 em như đánh dấu, bạn cho số TK vào zalo mình chuyển tiền nhé, gửi xe Phương Trang về bến giáp bát nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> mình lấy 3 em như đánh dấu, bạn cho số TK vào zalo mình chuyển tiền nhé, gửi xe Phương Trang về bến giáp bát nhé


Bên trên là hình đại diện nếu bác muốn lấy thêm mấy em giống như vậy,  vẫn có nhé bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Có vài em có pin giá 200k( Pin còn sống hay chết thì hên sui ) bác nào có nhu cầu thì đặt gạch nhé.

----------


## titanhnc

router 450w kẹp đươc dao bao nhiêu vậy bạn ? có thể thay ER-11 vào được không ? nếu được cho mình biết thêm vòng kính thân và chiều dài luôn 
thanhs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tuancoi

> router 450w kẹp đươc dao bao nhiêu vậy bạn ? có thể thay ER-11 vào được không ? nếu được cho mình biết thêm vòng kính thân và chiều dài luôn 
> thanhs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 chủ nhật bớt việc, sẽ gửi lại thông số cho bác sau. Thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có vài em có pin giá 200k( Pin còn sống hay chết thì hên sui ) bác nào có nhu cầu thì đặt gạch nhé.


bác nào cần cục pin lẻ theo máy đã mua của em, liên hệ đặt gạch nhé

----------


## motu

> Có vài em có pin giá 200k( Pin còn sống hay chết thì hên sui ) bác nào có nhu cầu thì đặt gạch nhé.
> Đính kèm 12433


2 cục pin này giá sao a?

----------


## Tuancoi

> 2 cục pin này giá sao a?


Máy 100k & pin 100k

----------


## Tuancoi

Hàng mới về thêm 1 ít đê. Chất lượng tốt hơn đê
,

----------


## Tuancoi

up lên cho ai cần đây,, hàng mới về chất lượng cao hơn đây...



> Hàng mới về thêm 1 ít đê. Chất lượng tốt hơn đê
> ,

----------


## ktshung

hàng giữa từ phải qua em lấy 5 cái, bác cho ctk chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## son_heinz

Bác cho em3 chú e đánh dấu nhé
Bác xác nhận cái để e chuyển tiền

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Nó là cái em trắng 14.4V  .CIDS 144W  ở phía trên đó


tất cả giá đều 100K hả.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho em3 chú e đánh dấu nhé
> Bác xác nhận cái để e chuyển tiền


xác nhận còn hàng. nhận gạch của bạn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> tất cả giá đều 100K hả.


mấy em nó đi ngay trong ngày đầu ra mắt bác ạ. nó quay nhanh hơn anh chị em 12V của nó 1 chút, xong uy lực và độ lỳ thì không bằng đc. giá vẫn 100k , bao giờ có hàng đặc biệt em sẽ báo.

----------


## titanhnc

cái bác này hứa cho mình thông số cái máy phay thế mà 2 chủ nhật trôi qua rồi không thấy trả lời :Mad:

----------


## Tuancoi

> cái bác này hứa cho mình thông số cái máy phay thế mà 2 chủ nhật trôi qua rồi không thấy trả lời


cái máy phay nào hả bác. 2 tuần rùi sao bác ko nhắc em.

----------


## titanhnc

thế bác còn cái nào thì show hết lên để em chon ạ  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tuancoi

Thì mấy em tiêu biểu em đưa lên thui. Mỗi loại 1 em chứ chụp j nhiều cho loạn. Bố già kiểm tra bảo bưỡng được loại nào thì up ảnh ngay chứ để làm gì.

----------


## Tuancoi

> hàng giữa từ phải qua em lấy 5 cái, bác cho ctk chuyển tiền nhé


bác gửi vào stk. 1902 5526 965 012. ngân hàng techcom bank chi nhánh Thanh Khê, Đà Nẵng. Em tên Là Huỳnh Anh Tuấn ( bác đừng nhầm với diễn viên điện ảnh nhé, lão ấy giày lắm rùi). ngoài ra còn cái tài khoản của bà xã: Hoàng Thị Thúy Hằng. stk 2002 20606 0126, ngân hàng Agribank chi nhánh Hòa Minh , tp Dà Nẵng. bác cho cái số điện thoại em liên hệ luôn nhé

----------


## ktshung

> bác gửi vào stk. 1902 5526 965 012. ngân hàng techcom bank chi nhánh Thanh Khê Đà Nẵng. Em tên Là Huỳnh Anh Tuấn ( bác đừng nhầm với diễn viên điện ảnh nhé, lão ấy giày lắm rùi). bác cho cái số điện thoại em gửi tinh nhắn luôn nhé


Sorry bác, em thử lại bình acquy với bộ xạc mà hư mất nên để xem khắc phục được ko đã nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sorry bác, em thử lại bình acquy với bộ xạc mà hư mất nên để xem khắc phục được ko đã nhé


mình có giúp được gì ko?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sorry bác, em thử lại bình acquy với bộ xạc mà hư mất nên để xem khắc phục được ko đã nhé


hỏng bộ sạc hay hỏng ác quy hả bạn?

----------


## Tuancoi

> cái bác này hứa cho mình thông số cái máy phay thế mà 2 chủ nhật trôi qua rồi không thấy trả lời


 Đọc lại bài viết rùi, cái đó là router, nói cái máy phay làm mình ko nhớ nổi.


 cái này chạy điện 110V 50-60hz, 400W, 30.000 vòng /phút, cais collet của nó có đk = 11mm

----------


## culitruong

Mấy cái vụ cell laptop này chế vào chạy chơi thôi, không xài được đâu

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mấy cái vụ cell laptop này chế vào chạy chơi thôi, không xài được đâu


bạn có thể nói rỏ hơn cho mọi người biết đc ko bạn, mình kiếm pin lap top cũ ko ra nên cũng ko biết đc hay ko, nhưng mình thấy  có vài ae cũng chế đc mà bạn.

----------


## titanhnc

> Đọc lại bài viết rùi, cái đó là router, nói cái máy phay làm mình ko nhớ nổi.
> Đính kèm 12700
> Đính kèm 12701
>  cái này chạy điện 110V 50-60hz, 400W, 30.000 vòng /phút, cais collet của nó có đk = 11mm


đúng rồi đấy bác
thế có kẹp được dao 3mm không bác
nếu được cho giá mình đi

----------


## titanhnc

í nhầm! phải hỏi là kẹp được dao nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu và lớn nhất là bao nhiêu chứ, sorry bác

----------


## culitruong

> bạn có thể nói rỏ hơn cho mọi người biết đc ko bạn, mình kiếm pin lap top cũ ko ra nên cũng ko biết đc hay ko, nhưng mình thấy  có vài ae cũng chế đc mà bạn.


Pin lap củ có thể mua trong chợ Nhật Tảo, hồi trước tớ mua lần cả rổ,  về lọc lại con nào hư thì bỏ, đa số là còn sống tốt.

Có thể cá nhân của tớ đòi hỏi hơi cao nên mấy con pin lap này không đáp ứng nổi. Hồi trước ghép hẳn 3 dãy song song mổi dãy 4 viên thành 14v4 để tăng dòng xã nhưng mà nó sẽ ra đi không báo trước. Cây khoan khều khều mấy cái vật liệu mềm thì còn dùng tạm, bắn vít mà siết quá thì nó tèo cục pin ngay.

Sau khi chịu hao tài và chịu xấu xí một chút chuyển sang xài li-po thì mấy năm rồi vẫn chạy tốt rất đáng đồng tiền. Nghe đồn Li fe còn ngon hơn nhưng hiện tại giá quá đắc.

Có lần đấu thử với ông bạn dùng bình acquy : 2 cây bắn vít đấu chung 1 cái đầu một máy chạy ngược, một máy chạy xuôi kết quả.....gãy cây vít  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

> í nhầm! phải hỏi là kẹp được dao nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu và lớn nhất là bao nhiêu chứ, sorry bác


Cái colet của nó thấy cái lổ là 3 ly. Nhưng đường kính ngoài của nó là 11ly chắc là vừa cái er 11

----------


## titanhnc

ok bác, báo giá gấp gấp cho em với

----------


## buithonamk42

Theo mình nên mua nguồn sever 12V 25-30A, mình đang dùng, súng cực khỏe vì bản chất súng bắn vít nó dùng 12-15V, 15A

----------


## Tuancoi

> Pin lap củ có thể mua trong chợ Nhật Tảo, hồi trước tớ mua lần cả rổ,  về lọc lại con nào hư thì bỏ, đa số là còn sống tốt.
> 
> Có thể cá nhân của tớ đòi hỏi hơi cao nên mấy con pin lap này không đáp ứng nổi. Hồi trước ghép hẳn 3 dãy song song mổi dãy 4 viên thành 14v4 để tăng dòng xã nhưng mà nó sẽ ra đi không báo trước. Cây khoan khều khều mấy cái vật liệu mềm thì còn dùng tạm, bắn vít mà siết quá thì nó tèo cục pin ngay.
> 
> Sau khi chịu hao tài và chịu xấu xí một chút chuyển sang xài li-po thì mấy năm rồi vẫn chạy tốt rất đáng đồng tiền. Nghe đồn Li fe còn ngon hơn nhưng hiện tại giá quá đắc.
> 
> Có lần đấu thử với ông bạn dùng bình acquy : 2 cây bắn vít đấu chung 1 cái đầu một máy chạy ngược, một máy chạy xuôi kết quả.....gãy cây vít


 Ha, ha gặp cao thủ rùi. Chắc hồi nào phải đấu súng với bác 1 lần mới được. Mình thích mấy cái dụ đấu súng ấy lắm à. 
Pin li fe thì ngon rùi. Còn pin laptop vừa hỏi bố già, thì ra em nó ko chịu đc dòng xã lớn. Vì trong ruột em nó có cái cầu chì. Để chống cháy nổ khi quá dòng- bảo vệ cái laptop. Bác mua cái pin li-fe ở đâu? Bao nhiêu một cell? Có thể chia sẽ cho ae diễn đàn đc ko?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho em3 chú e đánh dấu nhé
> Bác xác nhận cái để e chuyển tiềnĐính kèm 12675


ko thấy mấy bác đặt hàng Alo, nhăn tin gì, cũng ko biết số điện thoại liên lạc luôn....??

----------


## Tuancoi

> Pin lap củ có thể mua trong chợ Nhật Tảo, hồi trước tớ mua lần cả rổ,  về lọc lại con nào hư thì bỏ, đa số là còn sống tốt.
> Có thể cá nhân của tớ đòi hỏi hơi cao nên mấy con pin lap này không đáp ứng nổi. Hồi trước ghép hẳn 3 dãy song song mổi dãy 4 viên thành 14v4 để tăng dòng xã nhưng mà nó sẽ ra đi không báo trước. Cây khoan khều khều mấy cái vật liệu mềm thì còn dùng tạm, bắn vít mà siết quá thì nó tèo cục pin ngay.
> 
> Sau khi chịu hao tài và chịu xấu xí một chút chuyển sang xài li-po thì mấy năm rồi vẫn chạy tốt rất đáng đồng tiền. Nghe đồn Li fe còn ngon hơn nhưng hiện tại giá quá đắc.
> 
> Có lần đấu thử với ông bạn dùng bình acquy : 2 cây bắn vít đấu chung 1 cái đầu một máy chạy ngược, một máy chạy xuôi kết quả.....gãy cây vít


Minh vừa cập nhập lại thông tin từ 1 khách hàng. Nhập cell pin laptop mới về chế cho khoan pin và cả súng mở vít rất thành công.  Chắc tại mấy em pin lap top củ già nua không chịu nổi dòng lớn nên qua đời ko lời chăn chối với bạn . Mình cũng đang đặt mua thử vài chuc cục pin đây. Xem thực hư thế nào

----------


## son_heinz

> ko thấy mấy bác đặt hàng Alo, nhăn tin gì, cũng ko biết số điện thoại liên lạc luôn....??


Xin lỗi bác,mấy hôm nay em bận quá chưa đi ck đc nên chưa call bác.
Với bác cho em hỏi con router của bác chạy có rung lắm không, collet dao 4&3.175 có không ạ.
Bác cho em stk sáng mai chắc em đi đc

----------


## Tuancoi

> Xin lỗi bác,mấy hôm nay em bận quá chưa đi ck đc nên chưa call bác.
> Với bác cho em hỏi con router của bác chạy có rung lắm không, collet dao 4&3.175 có không ạ.
> Bác cho em stk sáng mai chắc em đi đc


Con router chạy êm. Cái colet rin của em nó vẫn nằm trong lỗ . Số tài khoản mình ghi ở trang 8 nhé. Nếu sợ quên thì nhăn tin qua số. 0935.210.022. .mình gửi qua cho. Ưu tiên techcom bank nhé. Agribank là số của zợ, gửi vào đó coi như là xong luôn. Hê hê

----------


## Tuancoi

có thêm it hàng ĐẶC BIỆT cho AE  nào muốn chế pin: khoan và súng có VỎ cục pin. ruột pin hư đã tháo vứt đi cho nhẹ.
Mấy em này số lượng nhiều, dễ tìm cục pin- giá 150K


Mấy em này số lượng ít, chất lượng cao, tiêu hao ít điện, lại khó tìm cục pin- giá 200K ( HiTACHI, MAKITA, NATIONAL) 


AE nào đã mua sản phẩm của mình, Cần cái VỎ CỤC PIN để chế pin thì mình sẽ tìm giúp, chụp lại cái hình cái đít em nó luôn, 50k/cu.( Đặt hàng trong 1 tuần)

----------


## Tuancoi

CHÉM GIÓ NHÈ NHẸ VỀ SỨC MẠNH QUẤT LÀ LUỐT CỦA EM NÓ



BÊN TRÊN LÀ CỤC GỔ CĂM XE CỨNG NHƯ SẮT. EM NÓ CHẠY VỚI CÁI NGUỒN MÁY VI TÍNH NHÉ

----------


## Tuanlm

Có cục pin Hitachi nào ko bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Có vài cục đây bạn

----------


## Tuanlm

Giá sao? chiều mai em qua hốt

----------


## Tuancoi

Cứ qua xem đi mình lấy rẻ cho. Pin hitachi ko có nhiều đâu.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nó là cái em trắng 14.4V  .CIDS 144W  ở phía trên đó


Em lấy 1 con này như đã hẹn với bác.
Bác gửi ra HN cho em, bác gửi dịch vụ ng nhận trả tiền và hình thức gửi chậm.
P/s:bác gửi kèm luôn cái khoan bù cho cái khoan gẫy của lô hàng truớc như đã nói nhé.
Ok thì bác cho e cái stk để em chuyển tiền, e sms địa chỉ sau.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em lấy 1 con này như đã hẹn với bác.
> Bác gửi ra HN cho em, bác gửi dịch vụ ng nhận trả tiền và hình thức gửi chậm.
> P/s:bác gửi kèm luôn cái khoan bù cho cái khoan gẫy của lô hàng truớc như đã nói nhé.
> Ok thì bác cho e cái stk để em chuy. Minhển tiền, e sms địa chỉ sau.


Vừa bảo dưỡng xong đc 2 em . Mình sẽ gữi cho ban. Nhưng bạn chờ cho mình vài ngày nhé. Sẽ kết hợp với vài đơn hành nữa gửi cho ban luôn. Vì chổ gửi cũng ko gần nhà mình. Cái khoan bị gãy bạn cứ giữ ko cần phải gửi lại cho tốn kém. Cái đó mình cũng sui thôi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

ok,khi nào chuyển bác sms cho e nhé vì em online mobile ko cập nhật liên tục đc

----------


## anhba

mnimn6h mnuomn6 mnua cai mnay mn6ay vb5amn6g cach mn6ao pro|?_

----------


## Tuancoi

> mnimn6h mnuomn6 mnua cai mnay mn6ay vb5amn6g cach mn6ao pro|?_


Khó dich quá bác ơi. Con đó ngon

----------


## Tuancoi

> Giá sao? chiều mai em qua hốt


Vỏ khoan pin đã về khá nhiều. 150k /3 vỏ cho dễ vân chuyển

----------


## anhba

mình muốn mua 3 cây khoản+bán ốc 1/2,giao dịch thế nào pro?
mình ở tp.hcm

----------


## Tuancoi

> mình muốn mua 3 cây khoản+bán ốc 1/2,giao dịch thế nào pro?
> mình ở tp.hcm


Giao dịch bình thường thôi bác. Bác có zalo, viber, gmail. Thì em gửi hinh ảnh của mấy em hiện  có qua cho bác. Còn ko thì bác cứ xem mấy cái hình gần trên topic mà oánh vào và đt trưc tiếp luôn. Xong thì anh chuyển tiền, em chuyển hàng. Hết

----------


## Tuancoi

> Giao dịch bình thường thôi bác. Bác có zalo, viber, gmail. Thì em gửi hinh ảnh của mấy em hiện  có qua cho bác. Còn ko thì bác cứ xem mấy cái hình gần trên topic mà oánh vào và đt trưc tiếp luôn. Xong thì anh chuyển tiền, em chuyển hàng. Hết


A quên cái dụ nhận đc tiền, đc hàng thì báo lại cho nhau..tin tưởng nhau là chính. Lấy uy tín làm đầu.

----------


## Tuancoi

bố già lại khai quật thêm được 2 con khủng long chân ngắn cổ dài, xác to vật vã, sức mạnh vô song, điện 24 V... Đây là hình ảnh 2 em nó đọ dáng với em hitachi đã ra đi trong cuôc đấu giá nẩy lửa vừa rùi...











giá ra đi 300k/em cho bay nhanh nhanh.

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác tuấn có máy chà nhám ko vậy

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác tuấn có máy chà nhám ko vậy


Có nhưng chưa bảo dưỡng. Mấy em nó còn nằm trong bao. Bố già hay bán cho mấy bác thợ mộc và mấy chú làm xe cộ gì đó. Để mai hỏi lại bố già rui alo nhé. Cho cái số liên lạc nhé

----------


## duytrungcdt

cảm ơn bác em tên trung sđt 0976023322

----------


## Tuancoi

> cảm ơn bác em tên trung sđt 0976023322


Còn 1cái chạy bằng hơi. 1 cái chạy bằng điện 110V. Tối về mình chụp ảnh cho

----------


## Flex Core

Bác cho em gạch thằng nô lệ da đỏ nhé .chiều em ck cho bác nhé
Số đt của em: 0983639302

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho em gạch thằng nô lệ da đỏ nhé .chiều em ck cho bác nhé
> Số đt của em: 0983639302


Ok. Nhận gạch của bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Còn 1cái chạy bằng hơi. 1 cái chạy bằng điện 110V. Tối về mình chụp ảnh cho


bác cho em cái ảnh em nó nhéthank

----------


## Tuancoi

> mình muốn mua 3 cây khoản+bán ốc 1/2,giao dịch thế nào pro?
> mình ở tp.hcm


Anh ba đâu rùi. Phân vân lâu vậy anh ba?

----------


## Tuancoi

hàng mới thêm một ít, chất lượng khá tốt..giá vẫn như cũ 100K/em




hàng 110V còn 3 em ngon đã nối dây và lắp kẹp đá






300k/em, mua hết 3 em 800K bao ship luôn

----------


## van my

bác T có cái vỏ pin hiachi nào thì để cho em nhé, càng nhieu cang tốt nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác T có cái vỏ pin hiachi nào thì để cho em nhé, càng nhieu cang tốt nhé.


đang cháy hàng bác ới!. để lục tìm trong mấy cái bao khoan pin mới về xem có em nào dính kèm với súng ko , có gửi cho bác luôn, đây là đợt hàng cuối trong năm rùi ko có thì bác cũng thông cảm nhé!

----------


## hoctap256

cho mình xin tên Con màu đen nằm giữa hàng cuối nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> cho mình xin tên Con màu đen nằm giữa hàng cuối nhé


Em màu đen đó ko tên tuổi gì cả bác. Hôm qua bác Khải nào đó, em ko biết tên nick, đến nhà thử nó và lấy 3 cây liền.

----------


## hoctap256

> Em màu đen đó ko tên tuổi gì cả bác. Hôm qua bác Khải nào đó, em ko biết tên nick, đến nhà thử nó và lấy 3 cây liền.


bác cho em cái cận cảnh nó  được không để em đuổi hình bắt chữ cái chức năng của nó với ạ

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác cho em cái cận cảnh nó  được không để em đuổi hình bắt chữ cái chức năng của nó với ạ


của bác đây.

----------


## thaiphong9kt

còn con nào như đó ko để anh 3 em đi tuấn

----------


## thaiphong9kt

có thì anh lấy luôn 3 em 110 kia luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> có thì anh lấy luôn 3 em 110 kia luôn


Cái dãy khoan pin đầu tiên thì cái nào cũng ngon cả đó anh. Khoan pin loai trên còn 1 cây. anh đợi 1 -2 ngày xem có bảo dưỡng thêm đc cây nào ko, em báo lại anh sau nhe.

----------


## hoctap256

bác chuyển cho em qua cod của bưu điện hoặc viettel được ko nhỉ ?

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác chuyển cho em qua cod của bưu điện hoặc viettel được ko nhỉ ?


Gửi tín thành đc ko bạn?

----------


## Tuancoi

> còn con nào như đó ko để anh 3 em đi tuấn


của anh đây

----------


## Tuancoi

> hàng mới thêm một ít, chất lượng khá tốt..giá vẫn như cũ 100K/em
> Đính kèm 12957
> Đính kèm 12958
> Đính kèm 12959
> Đính kèm 12960
> hàng 110V còn 3 em ngon đã nối dây và lắp kẹp đá
> Đính kèm 12952
> Đính kèm 12953
> Đính kèm 12954
> ...


Vỡ gạch. 3 em nó vẫn còn nhé các bác.

----------


## Tuancoi

up lên cho ai cần, hàng mới về đeeeeeeeeeeê

----------


## nkcantho

Bác có cây nào vặn vít xài 12V còn pin và chỉnh tốc độ được trên cò ko?

----------


## chantroisao

Có hàng mới chưa bác tuancoi ( khoan pin 12v)

----------


## Tuancoi

> Có hàng mới chưa bác tuancoi ( khoan pin 12v)


Hề hề. Mình up sang toppic mới rùi bác. Thui để em gửi cái hình qua zalo cho bác. Em đang nghiên cứu để chế pin và sạc luôn cho tiện.

----------


## Đại Trần Quang

bác còn hàng thì nt vào số này 0976 845 606 cho biết số tk để e chuyển tiền

----------


## Tuancoi

Hàng lại về rất nhiều........ Nhưng mấy laptop đã hỏng nên ko úp hình được. Bác nào quan tâm cứ alo hoặc zalo. Viber,  Gmail. Mình gửi hình quả điện thoại. Mua nhiều sẽ có giá tốt. Tuần 0935.210022

----------

